# Appel à créateur/trice : j'ai besoin d'un avatar



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

Tout est dans le titre...

Je n'ai plus d'avatar. 

Je n'ai pas d'inspiration. :rose:

La nuit ne m'a pas porté conseil... 

Alors, j'en appelle à votre imagination,

à vos talents de créateurs, de dénicheurs

pour me tailler un avatar sur-mesure !!!

J'attends vos proposition avec impatience. ​


----------



## NightWalker (2 Avril 2005)

Ben, tu peux commencer à partir de ta photo ou une de tes photos que tu déforme ou tu "filtre photoshop dessus" puis tu réduis en 80x80 pix ne dépassant pas 10ko...

Sinon, je récupère les belles icones de "IconFactory" que je transforme en avatar


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

non, non, non !! Nightwalker

je ne cherche pas des *conseils* 

mais que *VOUS* me proposiez un avatar.


Quant à mettre MA photo, ce n'est pas possible,

ça déclencherait des émeutes sur MacGé,

le serveur saturerait, les MP exploseraient, et Eclair n'arriverait plus à fournir !!!

   

_j'suis en forme, aujourd'hui :rateau:_


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Moi je ne dessine que des femmes à grosse poitrine !



je suis preneuse, propose !

Ca t'inspirera peut-être si je te dis que je suis la maman d'un petit...

Léon !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Tout est dans le titre...
> 
> Je n'ai plus d'avatar.
> 
> ...



Ben justement, on les prend où, les mesures ? on tape au hasard ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

Si tu veux je te fais un dessin vectoriel de ta face pour 30 euros


----------



## Nioube (2 Avril 2005)

ou







 ?


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Une maman,* et d'un Léon en plus !
> _Avec des z'épis ?_
> Il a quel âge ?
> Tu l'as allai... _heu._
> :rose:



Vi, il a des épis et sévéres...

mais il n'est pas (plus) blond, mais a toujours des yeux bleus.

8 ans 1/2 (les demis ça compte drôlement à cet âge, tu te rappelles ?)


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben justement, on les prend où, les mesures ? on tape au hasard ?



dis-moi les "mesures" dont tu as besoin !!

:mouais:


----------



## NightWalker (2 Avril 2005)

C'est quel genre d'avatar ? plutôt humanisant ? cartoon ? new age ?


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> ou
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'suis une *fille* 

alors, la grosse moustache ou le symbole phalique, tu repasseras !!

 :hein:


----------



## bonpat (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Quant à mettre MA photo, ce n'est pas possible,
> 
> ça déclencherait des émeutes sur MacGé,
> 
> le serveur saturerait, les MP exploseraient, et Eclair n'arriverait plus à fournir !!!



pour les émeutes je ne suis pas sûr... mais bon si tu mets celui-là et que tu dis que c'est ta photo, tu pourras toujours communiquer avec les crêves la faim du bar... 






en plus tu ressembles peut-être vraiment à la photo...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> j'suis une *fille*
> 
> alors, la grosse moustache ou le symbole phalique, tu repasseras !!
> 
> :hein:



c'était peut-être pour lui...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> en plus tu ressembles peut-être vraiment à la photo...



élégance, quand tu nous tiens...


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> élégance, quand tu nous tiens...



 

Les gars, vous zavez un pb ...

encore un "truc" bien mâââle : un poireau, deux navets  :hein: 

j'suis pas venue là pour jouer les Freud à 2 $ !!

 :mouais:


----------



## Nioube (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Les gars, vous zavez un pb ...
> 
> encore un "truc" bien mâââle : un poireau, deux navets  :hein:
> 
> ...


Le problème est peut-etre chez toi ? faut y aller pour voir un symbole phallique dans cette saucisse pliée...


----------



## Nioube (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> non, non, non !! Nightwalker
> 
> je ne cherche pas des *conseils*
> 
> ...


Effectivement....


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> Le problème est peut-etre chez toi ? faut y aller pour voir un symbole phallique dans cette saucisse pliée...



une saucisse est une saucisse (avec ou sans syphilice!!)


----------



## Freelancer (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Quant à mettre MA photo, ce n'est pas possible,
> 
> ça déclencherait des émeutes sur MacGé,
> 
> ...


 
Pourquoi, tu es si laide que ça?


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, tu es si laide que ça?



il faut croire !!

Madonna m'a proposer sur un autre topic (avatar) de choisir une taupe comme avatar...

 

mais j'aime bien l'idée quand même

PS : les gars, c'est une fille qui o eu la première idée ... alors bougez-vous !!


----------



## Nioube (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> il faut croire !!
> 
> Madonna m'a proposer sur un autre topic (avatar) de choisir une taupe comme avatar...
> 
> ...


Ben tu aurais dû l'écouter, cette fille.


----------



## Freelancer (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> il faut croire !!
> 
> Madonna m'a proposer sur un autre topic (avatar) de choisir une taupe comme avatar...
> 
> ...


 
34 messages depuis hier
tu devrais choisir un raz de maree ou un tsunami comme avatar
t'es la petite soeur d'Imax ou quoi


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu aurais dû l'écouter, cette fille.



Qu'est-ce qu'il y a, Nioube ??

fait pas beau, chez toit ???


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> 34 messages depuis hier
> tu devrais choisir un raz de maree ou un tsunami comme avatar
> t'es la petite soeur d'Imax ou quoi



J'suis comme ça, une passionnée.

quand je participe à un forum, c'est pas à moitié.

en gros, j'sais plus m'arrêter (là, ça fait + d'une heure que je veux m'arrêter)

et puis un de ces 4, je n'apparaîtrais plus pendant plusieurs jours...

mais j'connais pas Imax !


----------



## Spyro (2 Avril 2005)

Et ça non ?


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et ça non ?



maintenant, il me manque un smileys :bravo:

zaime bien l'idée...

t'es pas allé faire un tour sur "avatar", toi ???


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Avril 2005)

il y aurait bien ça, mais qui jouera le rôle des lions


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> il y aurait bien ça, mais qui jouera le rôle des lions



s'inspirer du prénom, humhum

mais zaime pas... désolée !


----------



## NightWalker (2 Avril 2005)




----------



## Freelancer (2 Avril 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> il y aurait bien ça, mais qui jouera le rôle des lions


 
Y'avait un film aussi, blandine et les loups, non? parceque dans le role du loup, y'aura certainement sa majesté qui se fera un plaisir de tailler la p'tiote en pieces


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

>



merci de tes propositions

mais je pense que je n'ai pas envie d'un truc genre photo-réaliste (filles, animaux...)


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Y'avait un film aussi, blandine et les loups, non? parceque dans le role du loup, y'aura certainement sa majesté qui se fera un plaisir de tailler la p'tiote en pieces



oui, y'a eu aussi "Blandine l'insoumise", on TV

quant à me tailler en pièces, faut s'acrocher, c'est une sacrée carne !!!


----------



## Nioube (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> oui, y'a eu aussi "Blandine l'insoumise", on TV
> 
> quant à me tailler en pièces, faut s'acrocher, c'est une sacrée carne !!!


Cool !


----------



## NightWalker (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> mais je pense que je n'ai pas envie d'un truc genre photo-réaliste (filles, animaux...)



ça se précise...


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

Récap Avatars retenus :

- le sous-marin de Spyro

- l'idée de la taupe de Madonna (mais pas d'image  )

Quoi d'autres ???

Comme le faisait remarquer Freelancer, j'ai déjà pas mal posté en 24h
pour ceux qui voudrez savoir "à quoi je ressemble", suivezles posts ...

D'ailleurs, *Pascal77* , j'attends tes questions !

PS : je rappelle que je ne cherche pas un avatar qui me ressemble physiquement


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Tout est dans le titre...
> 
> Je n'ai plus d'avatar.
> 
> ...



faudrait des détails  par exemple une photo par MP


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> faudrait des détails  par exemple une photo par MP



surtout la photo par MP, ça inspire le génie :love:


----------



## Nioube (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Récap Avatars retenus :
> 
> - le sous-marin de Spyro
> 
> ...


Gerry, sors de ce corps


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> PS : je rappelle que je ne cherche pas un avatar qui me ressemble physiquement



macinside, une des règles du forum n'est-elle pas de LIRE les posts avant de poster ???   

et ne nous fait pas le coup du post simultané, je l'avais déjà dis !!!

ah, ces zhom... faut toujours qu'ils cherchent à VOIR, avec leurs   yeux...


----------



## Freelancer (2 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> surtout la photo par MP, ça inspire le génie :love:


 
lol Mackie. elle veut juste un avatar (enfin pour l'instant) J'imagine qu'elle finira par succomber a ton charme de latin lover (entr'aperçu dans la gallerie autoportrait ), comme l'on deja fait Robertav et SM


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> ah, ces zhom... faut toujours qu'ils cherchent à VOIR, avec leurs   yeux...



pas forcement avec les yeux, j'ai des mains aussi :love:


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> Gerry, sors de ce corps



 c'est pô moi ce vilain pas bô Gerry


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> ah, ces zhom... faut toujours qu'ils cherchent à VOIR, avec leurs   yeux...



Je ne sais pas pourquoi, j'ai la vague impression que quelqu'un s'amuse...


----------



## Freelancer (2 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas pourquoi, j'ai la vague impression que quelqu'un s'amuse...


 
Allez, Sonnyboy, enleve ta perruque et tes bas resilles, on t'a reconnu


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas pourquoi, j'ai la vague impression que quelqu'un s'amuse...



pit-être, mais j'suis là quand même pour me trouver l'avatar idéal...

alors, j'attends vos propositions !

 merci!


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

j'ai envie de participer sérieusement

je propose ça (cadré en 80x80 pour le forum)


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai envie de participer sérieusement



MERCI !  :love: 

Mais j'aime pô ... :cry:

peut-être trop "ressemblant" à quelqu'un

j'aimerais mieux qlq chose de + virtuel (souviens-toi, le sous-marin de Spyro, l'idée de la taupe de Madonna...)


----------



## Nioube (2 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas pourquoi, j'ai la vague impression que quelqu'un s'amuse...


Camerlingue sors de ce corps


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

Une proposition, 

Nioube ???


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> MERCI !  :love:
> 
> Mais j'aime pô ... :cry:
> 
> ...



une prada ?


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une prada ?



pourquoi pas...

c'est quoi qui t'as inspiré celà ???


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Une proposition,



*ça vient du fil d'à coté...* mais le hasard fait bien les choses...


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

un détail d'une composition graphique ?


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi pas...
> 
> c'est quoi qui t'as inspiré celà ???



je regardais de jolies images a ce moment la :love:


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *ça vient du fil d'à coté...* mais le hasard fait bien les choses...



 

si l'intérêt était sur le texte... 

 

si cétait poour les photos, je ne les ais pas... mais des ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Avril 2005)

Qui se cache sous ce masque


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

marchera pas, il y a déjà kathy h et moi qui nous cachons derrière un masque


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un détail d'une composition graphique ?



j'aime moins...


Moi, j'vais filer dans un bain  

alors, continuez m'abrever de propositions d'avatar

pour que quand je revienne je ne sache plus que choisir...


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Qui se cache sous ce masque



Zèèèèèèème !!!

t'as pas le même en fiiille ??? (j'ai toujours eu un côté "zorro", en moi   )

@+


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> marchera pas, il y a déjà kathy h et moi qui nous cachons derrière un masque



au sens figuré on se cache tous derrière un masque


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> j'aime moins...
> 
> 
> Moi, j'vais filer dans un bain



un bain, voyons voyons ...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Zèèèèèèème !!!
> 
> t'as pas le même en fiiille ??? (j'ai toujours eu un côté "zorro", en moi   )
> 
> @+



y'a qu'à demander


----------



## TheraBylerm (2 Avril 2005)

Allez, un concept...






D'accord, je sors...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Avril 2005)

en plus petit


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

salle de bain = miroir


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> y'a qu'à demander



famtomette et blandine on t'elle le même age ? é


----------



## Bilbo (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> PS : je rappelle que je ne cherche pas un avatar qui me ressemble physiquement


Ça me semble sage.


			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> faudrait des détails  par exemple une photo par MP


Pourquoi par MP ? 

blandinewww, pour ta gouverne, MP, ça veut dire "message privé". 

À+


----------



## bonpat (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> et puis un de ces 4, je n'apparaîtrais plus pendant plusieurs jours...


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas pourquoi, j'ai la vague impression que quelqu'un s'amuse...


 C'est vrai que blandine a un air de famille avec eva@truc@eva


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> famtomette et blandine on t'elle le même age ? é



Si blandine est née en même temps que Fantomette : aie, aie, aie


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Avril 2005)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que blandine a un air de famille avec eva@truc@eva



pas le même genre d'ip


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

sans arriere pensée, sans mechanté et autre vannes
voila , j'ai trouvé ça :



















si tu les aimes , je pense que  avec imagewell 
le 2 premiere tu le reduit a 70% la troisieme a 50% 
sa devrait rentrer dans les limites de macg


----------



## bonpat (2 Avril 2005)

Blandine martyre :






ça pourrait le faire... ou alors elle pourrait le devenir


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sans arriere pensée, sans mechanté et autre vannes
> voila , j'ai trouvé ça :



voyons robertav, tu n'est pas dans le bon forum pour te montré :love:


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Blandine martyre :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



déjà bu :rateau:


----------



## bonpat (2 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> déjà bu :rateau:



juste un lion alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> voyons robertav, tu n'est pas dans le bon forum pour te montré :love:




a vrai  :rose: 

j'aurais du penser a mettre dans le post" poisson d' avril"

je suis monstrueusement belle , une perfection rare de beauté  epoustuflante


----------



## Nioube (2 Avril 2005)




----------



## Bilbo (2 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suis monstrueusement belle , une perfection rare de beauté  epoustuflante


Ah ben zut alors, tu es donc inaccessible, déjà prise et énormément sollicitée. 

À+


----------



## Nioube (2 Avril 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben zut alors, tu es donc inaccessible, déjà prise et énormément sollicitée.
> 
> À+


au centre et indispensable.


----------



## bonpat (2 Avril 2005)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> juste un lion alors ?











voilà. comme ça, ça rappelle à la fois blandine   et c'est original (?)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> et énormément sollicitée.



Et ce qui me chagrine le plus dans cette histoire, c'est que si ça continue comme ça, elle n'aura bientôt plus le temps de poster !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben zut alors, tu es donc inaccessible, déjà prise et énormément sollicitée.
> 
> À+





voila , encore un poisson d'avril !!!!     :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Avril 2005)

Ben, voilà, j'ai eu une superbe idée très simple pour notre camarade blandinewww

Blandine -----> Blédine -----> Blédina

paf, ça nous donne un super avatar en or massif ! 
C'est-y pas une superbe idée que j'ai pas eu là ?     :love:

Non ?


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila , encore un poisson d'avril !!!!     :love:



que fait tu le week-end prochain ?  je t'invite au resto ?


----------



## Nioube (2 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et ce qui me chagrine le plus dans cette histoire, c'est que si ça continue comme ça, elle n'aura bientôt plus le temps de poster !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> que fait tu le week-end prochain ?  je t'invite au resto ?



t'as vraiment rien de mieux a faire
que d'inviter une vieille qui fume comme un pompier et que ne picole pas de biere?


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'as vraiment rien de mieux a faire
> que d'inviter une vieille qui fume comme un pompier et que ne picole pas de biere?



pour le moment non, mais j'ai très envie d'aller en alsace :love:


----------



## Nioube (2 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'as vraiment rien de mieux a faire


quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pour le moment non, mais j'ai très envie d'aller en alsace :love:




je m'en doute pas ,
 mais surement pour voir la pomme de fifille , pas la mienne !!!


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je m'en doute pas ,
> mais surement pour voir la pomme de fifille , pas la mienne !!!



non, toute les deux :love:


----------



## Nioube (2 Avril 2005)

ta fille sait que tu la vends pour ton bénèf ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

tout le monde n'a pas soif d'argent  :mouais:


----------



## Nioube (2 Avril 2005)

pas compris, pas étonnant.


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde n'a pas soif d'argent  :mouais:



faut expliquer a nioub comment conquérir une fille, et éventuellement ça mère :rose:


----------



## rezba (2 Avril 2005)

Blandine, j'ai un truc pour toi. Ça s'appelle : "Petite taupe".


----------



## Nioube (2 Avril 2005)

j'ème la corde et la posission


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

tien du bondage maintenant


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> faut expliquer a nioub comment conquérir une fille, et éventuellement ça mère :rose:





il y a des secrets que c'est pas bon de devoiler


----------



## Nioube (2 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> faut expliquer a nioub comment conquérir une fille, et éventuellement ça mère :rose:


ben d'abord comment avoir envie


----------



## rezba (2 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tien du bondage maintenant



Oui, je trouvais que ça manquait un peu, ici.


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il y a des secrets que c'est pas bon de devoiler



bon, tu préfère que j'arrive avec des roses ou  des tulipes  ? :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je trouvais que ça manquait un peu, ici.




Tu trouves ? Je pense qu'on doit bien avoir ça au moins en double


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, tu préfère que j'arrive avec des roses ou  des tulipes  ? :rose:




n'insiste pas, je ne devoilera pas un seul secret   

je l'ai juré sur la bible des saintes femmes


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> n'insiste pas, je ne devoilera pas un seul secret
> 
> je l'ai juré sur la bible des saintes femmes



et avec une bague ?


----------



## Nioube (2 Avril 2005)

il ne faut pas brider ce qui est déjà bridé


z


----------



## rezba (2 Avril 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> il ne faut pas brider ce qui est déjà bridé
> 
> 
> z



En fait, notre ami nioube pourrait être la face ésotérique d'un posteur comme Saint-Maclou.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et avec une bague ?




tu es le fils caché du celebre joaillier  de la place Vendome?


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

possible


----------



## bonpat (2 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> L'important, ce n'est pas le lieu où on se trouve,
> c'est l'état d'esprit dans lequel on est.



et quand on est aux chiottes, c'est quoi l'important ?!  :hein:


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

Un ti  en passant, avant de repartir.

Les avatars qui me plaisent :

- le sous-marin de Spyro (toujours !  )

- l'idée de la taupe de Madonna (*toujours pas d'image!* enfin de taupe qui ressemble plus à une taupe, rezba... )

- la (petite) fantomette de PoorMonsteR (même si je préférerais un "vrai" Zorro en femelle  )

- la prada de Macinside (un peu moins...  )

Bonpat, ceci n'est pas un lion... mais un lionceau !!

-dc-   

TheraBylerm :hein:

Roberta, j'hésite entre l'escargot et la dompteuse, un mix des deux, peut-être ? 

pas fini de roucouler avec MacInside, ici !...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

et celui la?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> et quand on est aux chiottes, c'est quoi l'important ?!  :hein:




une bonne vmc et un bon magazine


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> pas fini de roucouler avec MacInside, ici !...



hihi :love: il te reste plus qu'a te mettre a ichat


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> une bonne vmc et un bon magazine




ou un gros livre "le seigneur des anneaux" en un seul volume, si si, j'ai déjà vu ça dans les toilettes


----------



## tantoillane (2 Avril 2005)

Cadeau pour toi.

Bon, après si les jolis cils te font pensés au boudin de Nioube tanpis, mais sinon tout correspond: la féminité, l'âge de ton gamin......     

Pour les droits d'auteurs c'est 200 ¤ chaque copie !!!!!


----------



## Nioube (2 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ou un gros livre "le seigneur des anneaux" en un seul volume, si si, j'ai déjà vu ça dans les toilettes


ouais mais forcément posé sur la chasse


----------



## Chamyky (2 Avril 2005)

Tu veux un avatar sur mesure, OK, je veux bien te le bricoler, moi, mais... décris ! Tu veux quoi ? Du vetcoriel, du réaliste, ...  Un animal, un humain, une planète...  Décris tes envies, et je dirais ce que je peux faire pour toi !

Note : Mon avatar est de moi, si ça peux t'orienter ...

Chamyky


----------



## bonpat (2 Avril 2005)

Chamyky a dit:
			
		

> Note : Mon avatar est de moi, si ça peux t'orienter ...


----------



## Chamyky (2 Avril 2005)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

>




QU'INSINUE-TU ?

Chamyky


----------



## bonpat (2 Avril 2005)

Chamyky a dit:
			
		

> QU'INSINUE-TU ?
> 
> Chamyky


----------



## Nioube (2 Avril 2005)

bonpat présidant


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)




----------



## Chamyky (2 Avril 2005)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

>




JE VEUX UNE REPONSE --->NORMALE<---

Chamyky


----------



## Nioube (2 Avril 2005)

Chamyky a dit:
			
		

> JE VEUX UNE REPONSE --->NORMALE<---
> 
> Chamyky


----------



## rezba (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> - l'idée de la taupe de Madonna (*toujours pas d'image!* enfin de taupe qui ressemble plus à une taupe, rezba... )



Ah oui ! Parce que tu ne veux pas de réaliste, mais pas de fantasmatique non plus ! Tu as tort. Par exemple, l'idée d'une "taupe débutante" donne parfois de bons résultats :








Non, je te sens difficile à contenter. Peut-être te faut-il du nanan... Un petit doudou ?






:rateau:


----------



## Nioube (2 Avril 2005)

j'ai peur de comprendre


----------



## Chamyky (2 Avril 2005)

C'est une conspiration !! J'exige une réponse NORMALE !!
Chamyky


----------



## Bilbo (2 Avril 2005)

Chamyky a dit:
			
		

> C'est une conspiration !! J'exige une réponse NORMALE !!
> Chamyky


----------



## Nioube (2 Avril 2005)

Chamyky a dit:
			
		

> C'est une conspiration !! J'exige une réponse NORMALE !!
> Chamyky


te tcheu


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

Chamyky a dit:
			
		

> C'est une conspiration !! J'exige une réponse NORMALE !!
> Chamyky



non, c'est pas une conspiration, juste un malin qui s'amuse a faire tomber la bonne ambiance dans le forum...il en a qui ne savant pas s'amuser autrement  :mouais:


----------



## Nioube (2 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non, c'est pas une conspiration, juste un malin qui s'amuse a faire tomber la bonne ambiance dans le forum...


     


			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> .il en a qui ne savant pas s'amuser autrement  :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> dis-moi les "mesures" dont tu as besoin !!
> 
> :mouais:



Ben, qu'est-ce qui te passionne ? Comment te vois tu ? Comment aimerais tu être perçue, en gros, quel genre d'avatar tu souhaite, sachant que ton avatar, c'est l'image que tu donnes de toi sur le forum.

Non, j'ai dis "mesure", car tu demandais un avatar "sur mesure", je ne cherchais pas à connaître des tours de ci, ou des tours de ça, mais ne t'en vexe pas, ch'suis sur que si tu les donnes, il y en aura pour être interressés  

EDIT : 'tain, 130 posts dans l'aprèm, ça c'est du thread !


----------



## Macounette (2 Avril 2005)

En effet, on te connait pas assez pour te faire un avatar sur mesure... 
En attendant, tu pourras en trouver des tonnes ici : www.avatarity.com


----------



## Macoufi (4 Avril 2005)

Bande de lâcheurs !!!

Il faut dire, *Macounette* que tu as bien cassé l'ambiance :hein: :



			
				Macounette a dit:
			
		

> En effet, on te connait pas assez pour te faire un avatar sur mesure...


 malgré les 56 posts en moins de 24h 


J'ai donc été obligée de me mettre au "boulot"... 

Voici donc le résultat  :rose:


Vous comprenez mieux pourquoi je voulais de l'aide ???

:rateau:   :bebe:  :modo: :hosto:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Bande de lâcheurs !!!



Moi je t'avais bien fait une superbe proposition issue d'un intense processus de pensée(... je vois bien que tu l'as pas trouvé superbe... moi non plus d'ailleurs... mais tout de même, j'étais très fier de mon idée...)    

Alors voilà, je retente ma chance


----------



## Macoufi (4 Avril 2005)

:rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:



Je crains de devoir comprendre que, malgré mes efforts Zintenses et Zélés, tu n'as pas non plus été éblouie par ma deuxième proposition....



  


_P.S : j'ai encore plein de super bonnes autres idées si ça t'intéresse    _


----------



## Macoufi (4 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> _P.S : j'ai encore plein de super bonnes autres idées si ça t'intéresse    _



 montre !!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Avril 2005)

puisque tu n'aimes pas l'inénarable design des boites de Blédina, je continue avec mes portraits de famille.

Un peu plus jeune cette fois-ci


----------



## Macoufi (4 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> puisque tu n'aimes pas l'inénarable design des boites de Blédina, je continue avec mes portraits de famille.



détrompes-toi, j'avais bien aimé ... et même   

D'ailleurs, je l'avais dit !!!

Au fait, toutes ses propositions, c'est que tu n'aimes pas ma tite taupe


----------



## pixelemon (4 Avril 2005)

une petite taupe... moi j'aime bien ta petite taupe


----------



## supermoquette (4 Avril 2005)

ah c'est une taupe ?


----------



## Macoufi (4 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah c'est une taupe ?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Avril 2005)




----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Avril 2005)

Allez, je me sens en forme là, ménant, ce soir alors.
PAF ! une petite dernière ultime tentative de la dernière chance.

Euh, si cette fois ça marche pas, j'abandonne, je me dirais que je ne suis pas Ze king of Ze Avatar.   
 :rateau: 


_P.S : enfin, si y'a un inconscient qui voudrait tout de même envers et contre tout une de mes images... j'lui offre ! _


----------



## supermoquette (4 Avril 2005)

tss tss tss elle aime les animaux elle a dit


----------



## Macoufi (4 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Euh, si cette fois ça marche pas, j'abandonne, je me dirais que je ne suis pas Ze king of Ze Avatar.
> :rateau:



J'aime les trucs des années  50 ?

Mais, quelque soit leur âge, elles sont toutes blondes   !!

Et pis, zé dis pas de visage trop "réaliste" 
(pas envie de répondre toutes les 5 min que "nan, c'est pas moi sur la photo...")


----------



## pixelemon (4 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tss tss tss elle aime les animaux elle a dit


----------



## Macoufi (4 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tss tss tss elle aime les animaux elle a dit



j'ai dis ça, moi ???  :hein: 

Pas mal tes images ( :affraid: ) - petit faible pour les taupes, décidement !!! -

mais difficilement réduisibles en 80x80


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> pas envie de répondre toutes les 5 min que "nan, c'est pas moi sur la photo...



alors c'est pas toi sur la photo......?


----------



## Macoufi (4 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> alors c'est pas toi sur la photo......?



   :hein:  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> -Pas mal tes images ( :affraid: ) - petit faible pour les taupes, décidement !!! -
> 
> mais difficilement réduisibles en 80x80






voila; c'est fait


----------



## tedy (4 Avril 2005)

ça perd tout de suite de son charme c'est sure.


----------



## Macoufi (12 Avril 2005)




----------



## Macounette (12 Avril 2005)

très joli :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

>




*Je suis totalement désespéré, détruit, dépité, abasourdi, tant d'efforts personnels de dur labeur réduits à néant  .... pour rien... :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:*


----------



## Macoufi (12 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Je suis totalement désespéré, détruit, dépité, abasourdi, tant d'efforts personnels de dur labeur réduits à néant  .... pour rien... :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:*


----------

